# Nickajack lake



## Arrow3 (Feb 16, 2014)

Any of you North Ga boys hunt up there?


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 16, 2014)

Never been there but this might help http://www.ducks.org/tennessee/duck-hunting-for-dummies


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks but I have no plans of hunting up there . I was just wondering if anyone here did. Looked like a good diver lake when I crossed it this weekend.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 16, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> Thanks but I have no plans of hunting up there . I was just wondering if anyone here did. Looked like a good diver lake when I crossed it this weekend.



You dang right the were some big wads of coots and divers the other day when we crossed it!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 16, 2014)

Now, Arrow, you know you ain't supposed to be asking bout specific locations and naming lakes.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 16, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> Any of you North Ga boys hunt up there?



I was stuck in a traffic jam coming back home on I-24.

And I watched a fella knock down coot after coot.

No kidding!  Lol!


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's about all you'll kill that and time


----------

